# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Smart-Clip2  Smart-Clip2 Software v1.10.02 released!

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Smart-Clip2 Software v1.10.02 is out!*    *Pack 4 Update*  1. Added *GUINEA PIG METHOD* of *Unlock / Repair IMEI* for:  *♦ ZTE Kis 3* *♦ Moche Smart A16 (MEO)* *During the operation the phone will reboot once.* *Full service manual can be found الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  This service method can potentially work on the following 
Qualcomm-based ZTE devices:  *♦ Turkcell T50
♦ Blade Apex 2 / Blade Vec 4G
♦ Concord II / Compel
♦ Grand X / Grand Memo II
♦ Open C / Open II
♦ Q505 / Q801U
♦ V5 Red Bull
♦ Z667t
♦ Z730 / Z777
♦ Z830
♦ Z933 / Z970* If it’s possible to *root the phone*, run the required service procedure (unlock or repair), according to the الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]. 
We are waiting for your logs and feedbacks.  *Pack 1 Update:*  1. The following models added to the list of supported for servicing with *Yoda method*:  *♦ BLU DASH JR K* (MT6571) *♦ BMobile AX745* (MT6572) *♦ BGH Joy Smart A1* (MT6572) *♦ FONDI T708B* (MT6582) *♦ GO Live S2* (MT6575) *♦ INSYS J3A10* (MT6572) *♦ Orange Luno* (MT6572) *♦ Oppo Neo 3 R831K* (MT6572) *♦ Lenovo Vibe X2* (MT6595) *♦ M4tel Ss4020* (MT6582) *♦ Micromax A104* (MT6582) *♦ Plum X350* (MT6572) *♦ Philips W3500* (MT6582) *♦ Posh Orion Mini S350* (MT6572) *♦ Pcd E351* (MT6572) *♦ Verykool S3501* (MT6571) *♦ Yezz Andy 3.5EI (MT6572)*  *Pack 3 update*  1. New firmware versions have been uploaded in the fast  *Direct Unlock / Repair IMEI* database:  *♦ Motorola MB300:* USAMOTS01TLSNA042.0R *♦ Turkcell Maxi Plus 5:* P752TV1.0.0B08 *♦ ZTE Skate:* TMO_AUT_P743TV1.0.0B10 *♦ ZTE Z222:* ATT_AM_P671B41V1.0.0B14-S *♦ ZTE Z992:* ATT_US_P752A15V1.0.0B22  2. The following Qualcomm-based models added to the list of supported: *♦ BLU DASH 3.5 D160i
♦ HUAWEI G620S-L01
♦ Vodafone Smart Tab 4G*  3. We have fixed minor customer-reported issues. 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## jazouli89



----------

